# Foot Ulcer-the CPT code be



## cwilson3333 (Nov 4, 2011)

What would the CPT code be for debridement of skin, subcutaneous and muscle due to a diabetic foot ulcer?

Looking at the 11000 series, but not sure that's the section I need to be in.

Thanks,

CW:


----------



## armen (Nov 4, 2011)

cwilson3333 said:


> What would the CPT code be for debridement of skin, subcutaneous and muscle due to a diabetic foot ulcer?
> 
> Looking at the 11000 series, but not sure that's the section I need to be in.
> 
> ...



*11043*	Debridement, muscle and/or fascia (includes epidermis, dermis, and subcutaneous tissue, if performed); first 20 sq cm or less
*11046*	Debridement, muscle and/or fascia (includes epidermis, dermis, and subcutaneous tissue, if performed); each additional 20 sq cm, or part thereof (List separately in addition to code for primary procedure)


----------

